# Soapmaker 3 Pro,  a little overwhelming



## Soapsense (Sep 8, 2014)

Downloaded it yesterday and I am still reading all the help topics.  It's a little overwhelming.  All the decisions, grams or ounces, finding specific gravity, figuring out percent of water loss, etc.  roblem:
I'm hoping that it will get a little easier as I get going.


----------



## lsg (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't worry about figuring water loss.  I use ounce measurements for most of my recipes unless they are very small test recipes for lotion or deodorant.  Entering specific gravity for every supply may seem overwhelming at first, but once you get it accomplished to begin with, info. for supplies purchased in the future won't take nearly as long.  My advice is to enter all the pertinent information when entering a supply, it will save you time later on.  If all of the INCI codes are entered, then when you need them for a label, you can just print them out from the recipe menu.  Suppliers, weights of each supply and price will help keep track of production costs and and an up-to-date inventory.  Just grit your teeth and continue, you will be glad later on


----------



## SoapWorks (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone still know if they provide a discount for HSGC, Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild, members?  

I'm looking forward to using this software.  Are you also able to include your Labor in the pricing models?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking forward to getting this software as well. The learning curve in most things takes some effort. You can do it though


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 10, 2014)

I am so worried that I will enter something that will snowball into a mistake that just flows through everything.  The recipe input is a lot different than SoapCalc, so that is making me a little nervous also.  I did see that you can factor in labor, and I think once I figure it all out, it will be very nice.  Just a little challenging to set up and get used to. I finally deleted all the examples and am starting to input supplies.


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't seen anything that would completely ruin  your whole inventory unless you make a huge mistake, and then you can go back and correct it.  I always double and triple check my recipes when I enter them.  Good luck with your software, I love mine.


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks! I know I will like It once I understand it better. I am having trouble with specific gravity on a few things.  When I look them up on line, the software then tells me what I am entering is heavier than lead and try again. I am entering what a scientific website gave me as the specific gravity... example a specific gravity table gave me the SG for powdered Mica as 986.  I am thinking it must mean .986, just the table doesn't use the decimals??  Does anyone know?


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 11, 2014)

Soapsense said:


> Thanks! I know I will like It once I understand it better. I am having trouble with specific gravity on a few things.  When I look them up on line, the software then tells me what I am entering is heavier than lead and try again. I am entering what a scientific website gave me as the specific gravity... example a specific gravity table gave me the SG for powdered Mica as 986.  I am thinking it must mean .986, just the table doesn't use the decimals??  Does anyone know?



The first site I looked at stated the specific gravity of powered mica as 2.80.


----------



## lsg (Sep 11, 2014)

Look up the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) on the product.  Micas are usually listed between 2.5 and 3. specific gravity.


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you, I was looking at a table for Specific gravity for Liquids and metals.  I will look up the MSDS, should have known that, I worked in a factory for 25 years and had to take care of our MSDS book of chemicals, duh. And thank you again for all the help.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 19, 2014)

Soapworks - yes Guild members get a discount by purchasing through soap-equipment.com. I think it's 5%


----------



## SoapWorks (Sep 19, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> Soapworks - yes Guild members get a discount by purchasing through soap-equipment.com. I think it's 5%


Thanks,  I picked up a copy and am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 19, 2014)

Soapsense said:


> The recipe input is a lot different than SoapCalc, so that is making me a little nervous also. Just a little challenging to set up and get used to.


Someone may have pointed this out before, but one major difference between SC and SM is SC's superfatting ratio is almost always 1.5% higher than SM's, a surprising difference that required a mental adjustment/translation.  But I finally adjusted and now use SM all the time.

Jenny
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

